# WTB Go Pro HERO3 Plus.....black



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

need a camera ......with remote ..any accessories also 

d law 
liberty


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Pretty good deal here straight from gopro .. 1 year warranty for refurb ...

Just got one for 303$ including tax

http://shop.gopro.com/cameras/refurbished-hero3plus-black-edition/CHDNH-B07.html


----------



## Alfredom (Jan 16, 2014)

Gopro hero 3 plus is a great camera, good quality and size, the only problem is the color that it gets underwater a little greenish tone but you can tune it by editing. Check out this video in Cozumel, Mexico. Done with the go pro hero 3+


----------

